# Columbia tanker light specialist or replacement idea?



## TheGrizzlyGent (May 11, 2018)

I bought this bike about a year ago. I didn't need it but I fell in love with her. I think it's a Columbia 1969 Rambler. Feel free to tell me if I'm mistaken as I'm not a pro at this research.

https://imgur.com/a/5IFi6S0

The tanker light electrical was busted when I got it. I'd love to get working lights on this. I'm not sure if there's a tanker light specialist who can fix the electrical and or if there's an easy replacement light option that has a switch to fit into the tanker casing?

Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## bikemonkey (May 14, 2018)

Welcome to the CABE!

You also might try posting in the Wanted forum (for parts) and the Services forum (for servicing).


----------

